# under the barbeque black its a felt mp



## spoker (Jul 30, 2015)

mpls cr http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5145852031.html


----------



## spoker (Jul 30, 2015)

thanks for the thumbs up but be careful i posted somthing that was out of the new ridged date time,mods feel free to delete any of my posts you may deem out of the box!!


----------

